# Offshore Trip - Venice, LA



## brett0105 (Oct 16, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>We had a 10 man tunatrip lined up in Venice for Feb 5th and just got word back that the trip has been canceled. The boat blew an engine and won't be ready in time to make the trip. Does anyone have any boat recommendations for tuna fishing out of Venice? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Send Blue Hoo a PM, he might be able to help. We also have some on here from down there, suprised someone didn't give advise.

Skip


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

PM The Blue Hoo here on the Forum. 

He mates, and does well out of Venice.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Too funny Scott, Good info thou!

Skip


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Mexican Gulf Fishing Company. Cpt. Rimmer Covington. He has a website.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with rimmer probably the best in the gulf when it comes to tuna!!


----------



## Main Squeeze (Apr 10, 2009)

Covington has got it going on!! Great crew to fish with, really nice guys that know how to put fish in the boat.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Check with captain william wall, capteddie or The Blue Hoo....All post on the PFF....

George


----------



## mulletslayer (Oct 9, 2009)

capt mike ellis relentless


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Ten people will be tough except for boats like Sea Spray.. Call Bill Staff the boats in Fouchon


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with Xiphius, all the recommendations have been good ones but I think most of the those are six-pack boats and won't be able to accommodate 10 guys


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd try Scott Avanzino of Paradise Outfitters. 

http://paradise-outfitters.com/

have you thought of getting a couple more people and taking 2 boat loads. I'm sure you'd be able to find 2 more (me being one of them


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Try Capt Bill Wall I think he can accommodate 10 people no problem.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Any boat outside of the Cougar in Venice can not run more than 6 people. I know that because I am also a charter captain and run with a lot of the captains mentioned If you had a one boat trip for 10 peopleout of here that had to be a scam.Thus the engine problem.

Any one of the mentioned captains will be glad to hook you up on 2 boats and make it happen. Although being a captain myself I have fished with most of them mentioned as a deck hand just to learn the best I can. This is my 7th year. If you book with any of the captains mentioned you will be running with the best for sure.

Life is Good!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

SORRY hoop........forgot about ya!!!!!!!(sometimers)

George


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

Come see us on the sea spray we will be over here til april 1st. 65' resmondo can accomadate 12 people with ease. Check out our website seaspraycharterfishing.com


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Jason on the Motherload is over there this time of year and I think he can accomodate 10 people.

Chris


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

jason only has his six pack lic. but he will be more than happy to take 6 of you guys on the mother lode i fish with him several times a year and he dosent disapoint


----------

